
Diver attacked by Elon Musk as ‘pedo guy’ is prepping a libel suit - bdcravens
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/29/diver-attacked-by-elon-musk-as-pedo-guy-is-prepping-a-libel-suit/
======
WaltPurvis
Musk needs a long vacation, involuntary if necessary. His performance in
actually running a car company hasn't really been all that great, certainly
not stellar enough to offset his increasingly bizarre behavior.

